# Rocky Rockwell to Speak at UND - April 15th



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/113512/

Should be an informative speech. I'll be attending!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Heard about this, too! Should be an informative speech.


----------



## dvegas (Apr 24, 2005)

It would be nice if someone could video this and get it onto Youtube


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I read this too, I think I will be there.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

dvegas said:


> It would be nice if someone could video this and get it onto Youtube


x2


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Is he some famous snow goose hunter I have never heard of? :roll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goose_caller said:


> Is he some famous snow goose hunter I have never heard of? :roll:


read the link..


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> goose_caller said:
> 
> 
> > Is he some famous snow goose hunter I have never heard of? :roll:
> ...


Was trying to make a funny....sorry, not well received. :-?


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

dvegas said:


> It would be nice if someone could video this and get it onto Youtube


x3

sounds like it should be a good presentation.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Id love to go, but instead im going to be out killing those little sobs. someone make sure to post up how it went.


----------



## dvegas (Apr 24, 2005)

Can someone volunteer to record the presentation...even on a cell camera would be better then nothing.


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

There has to be some wildlife biology majors from UND that are planning to go to this! I would go in a heart beat, but it's a five hour drive for me!! This presentation will be very beneficial for everyone involved in snow goose management. Please, somebody record this and put this on Youtube. Very few people in this world understand the snow goose as good as Rocky and this is definitely a rare opportunity to hear him talk about the bird we all love to hunt.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

According to the last ND Game and Fish Outdoors magazine, this guy will be in Grand Forks and Bismarck...so people out west should be able to make it out to see him also.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

He'll be in Bismarck the following nite!! I'll see what I can do as far as getting this recorded.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

The presentation is tomorrow.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Van Wey said:


> He'll be in Bismarck the following nite!! I'll see what I can do as far as getting this recorded.


If your successful with your efforts let us know.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I heard he likes to yap about global warming quite a bit as well.. Exciting! Hurry up and give the guy some more money!


----------



## dvegas (Apr 24, 2005)

Did anyone record this? If it wasnt recorded how about a summary of what was said.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is a 20 minute presentation by him on the GNF website.

http://gf.nd.gov/index.asp#online

A couple interesting points.....The population of the eastern arctic that migrates down is being controlled better than the western population that comes down across Sask.

Also they are trying to help the habitat by putting up snowfencing in southern Hudson's Bay to make it to deep for the birds to get at the food as they stop on their migration northward.


----------

